# Hey guys



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I know this is sorta last minute, but I have a surgery tomorrow morning. Nothing major just some nerve stuff in my left arm. Any way I would appreciate any spare prayers or positive energy anyone has laying around  Dunno why but I am nervous about the whole thing, I had the same thing done to my right arm some 12 years ago and did not have any issues. I will of course be on the forum but I suspect I won't be shooting for a little bit. I really appreciate you all. I will get back on here as soon as I can to update everyone. Thanks.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> I know this is sorta last minute, but I have a surgery tomorrow morning. Nothing major just some nerve stuff in my left arm. Any way I would appreciate any spare prayers or positive energy anyone has laying around  Dunno why but I am nervous about the whole thing, I had the same thing done to my right arm some 12 years ago and did not have any issues. I will of course be on the forum but I suspect I won't be shooting for a little bit. I really appreciate you all. I will get back on here as soon as I can to update everyone. Thanks.


prayers for sure! procedures are never fun, I hope and pray for the best outcome


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

All the best from Canada 🇨🇦 you take care


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As I told my dad once when he went for cataract surgery.... "it's fine for you to be nervous... that is normal.... but think of it from the doctor's point of view. He does this every day and he ain't nervous. I would be worried if the Doc was nervous!"

The docs working on you do this every day. It is routine for them. If they treat it as a normal day at the office, so should we.

Best wishes.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Praying 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're going to be ok .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You’ve got it brother. Focus on the positive outcome and hold on to that feeling deeply. I’ll be praying for you friend. All is well, and we’ll be hearing from you shortly.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

ATB from here 👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely we’ll pray for you! 
Fill us in soon


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck, brother!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Maybe a little late, but prayers for a safe and successful surgery and speedy recovery are heading your way.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Robert, will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers my friend, speedy recovery and best wishes brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looking forward to a good report and a speedy return to shooting for you!


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

Speedy recovery! Gotta shoot that new frame


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

You got my prayers!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks so much guys. the surgery went perfectly. i'm home recovering. can't feel my arm (nerve block for the procedure) resting comfortably. thanks again


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you are doing well after surgery. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s just natural to be a little nervous, just like they say about the people that are nervous when they fly. It may not be my turn to go, but what if it’s the pilots time🤪


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tag said:


> It’s just natural to be a little nervous, just like they say about the people that are nervous when they fly. It may not be my turn to go, but what if it’s the pilots time🤪


LMFAO!! Tag that was definitely a better thing to tell him AFTER the surgery!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s great news Robert!! I have nerve issues too (literal and figurative) but in this case literal, and they are a heck of a thing to put up with sometimes. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope the surgery helps this arm as well. Take it light, brother. 👊


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

😇You're in our prayers 😇
Glad you're doing great!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Great news, answered prayer! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad you are safe and will be sound,get well soon


----------

